# 0262T and melody valve placement



## nelsonml (Aug 4, 2011)

Has anyone heard about the new category III code for Melody Valve implantation?
One of our docs heard about it and said that it is useable as of 7/1, but I can't find anything about it anywhere ! !

Thanks,
Michelle


----------



## haugdebbie (Aug 11, 2011)

*Melody Valve Code*

ama-assn.org/resources/doc/cpt/cptcat3codes.pdf

This site gives a good description for the Melody Valve temporary code. 0262T. It is effective as of 07/01/2011.


----------

